# Can U Guess How Much M.b. Can Human Brain Store?  Check Whether U R Correct!!!



## kerthivasan (Feb 28, 2007)

How Much M.b. Can Human Brain Store?

This Was Published In A Famous Magazine.

This Poll Closes Within 3 Days.

Check Wherther U R Correct


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 28, 2007)

WTF is this,It is in TBs.3 TBs minimum.


----------



## piyush gupta (Feb 28, 2007)

No option for larger than 2100MB

isse jayada to hamari books main hota hai

fir google bhi hai

and yeh forum

bechara brain

aur yeh hai ki 2100 se more ka option hi nahin hai


----------



## hailgautam (Feb 28, 2007)

Read This

and tell me if it makes some sense.......

by the if you google all the posts you get try to compare the brain with PC AT and PC XT  

Also try to make sense out of 

This
This
This
& This - this one is good some what understandable

*It says we can safely assume that the                average brain can hold about 100 million megabytes of memory !!!*

my brain is not working any more.......


----------



## Pathik (Feb 28, 2007)

well dont know abt ur small brains... but mine can manage abt 4-5TBs...


----------



## caleb (Feb 28, 2007)

ok, mine would be...hmmm....well... just 0.1% less than pathiks - just kidding. On a serious note how will they judge how many MB can one store in their brain?...eg. our brain can store info in actual 3D unlike the sudo 3D of a computer...even the sudo 3D movies on a PC consume more than 2100mb...so they mean to say that human brains capability to see and store in 3D vision would be less than 2100mb?


----------



## fatguysmart (Feb 28, 2007)

The biggest difference between brain and computer is that as brain learns new things,it slowly forgets older ones so that there is room for the new things.Of course,you can again feed the old ones if you forget.


----------



## Tech Geek (Feb 28, 2007)

Unlimited


----------



## hailgautam (Feb 28, 2007)

there can't be unlimited, just we don't know....


----------



## Pathik (Feb 28, 2007)

@tech geek... beware... i m uploading a virus to ur brain.... to crash its hdd


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 28, 2007)

Thats why we should always use Firewalls


----------



## piyush gupta (Mar 1, 2007)

^^which firewall r u using for ur TBs


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 1, 2007)

^^KIS
__________
I just voted for fun


----------



## koolbluez (Mar 1, 2007)

My brain's like GMail's storage space... goes on increasing... in Terabytes of course 

Didn't vote, of course.. as TB options not available


----------



## shantanu (Mar 1, 2007)

i think just 50 mb is enough for me COZ...

Coz its stored in form of .txt and then compressed with KGB archiever so i can store more than 10000 TB in that 50 MB


----------



## Pathik (Mar 1, 2007)

do u see, hear and smell in text???


----------



## shantanu (Mar 1, 2007)

YEAH !!! i am a BINARY BOT ... i do all the things in 0 & 1


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 1, 2007)

shantanu_webmaster said:
			
		

> i am a BINARY BOT ... *i do all the things in 0 & 1*


 All the things???


----------



## max_demon (Mar 1, 2007)

humm.... i store HD movies and games in my brain, Let me see . my computer and my brain's HDD can store 200000TB of data 

that too compressed KGB archive


----------



## piyush gupta (Mar 1, 2007)

vimal_mehrotra said:
			
		

> All the things???


 
0 and 1 is must requirement 

one is there with u and otherone u expects


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 1, 2007)

^^omg


----------



## piyush gupta (Mar 1, 2007)

^^
why OMG what u r expecting 0,1 or nothing


----------



## alsiladka (Mar 1, 2007)

Drifting from the Binaries of life   I would like to bring a point i had seen on Discovery in front of you people.

It said that Suppose our brain is a 10 floreyed building, a normal human being does not even use up the ground floor. And it said that Einstein's would have probably touched the first floor.
And it is true, it is said that human being do not even use up a fraction of the normal Human brain storage; Normal humans though.

So dont worry guys, you do not need any compressors as of now!! We have a very secure and safe filesystem, if only we had a Processor and System Bus and an architecture which could remember and use up the complete storage provided for!!


----------



## piyush gupta (Mar 1, 2007)

alsiladka said:
			
		

> Drifting from the Binaries of life


 
what r those Binaries of Life


----------



## piyush gupta (Mar 1, 2007)

^^Lost


----------



## shantanu (Mar 1, 2007)

@VImal .. WHat you mean ???

Yeah all the things  Look 0 1 0 1 0 1(o is in) (1 is out) 


Hope you understand


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 1, 2007)

^^I did in the first post,but you didnt understand.


----------



## kerthivasan (Mar 1, 2007)

vimal_mehrotra said:
			
		

> WTF is this,It is in TBs.3 TBs minimum.


 
u r wrong.
i will post the correct answer on 3rd
__________
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Read This

and tell me if it makes some sense.......

by the if you google all the posts you get try to compare the brain with PC AT and PC XT  



> Also try to make sense out of
> 
> This
> This
> ...


u r also worng.

the answer was once published in IC CHIP
__________


			
				pathiks said:
			
		

> well dont know abt ur small brains... but mine can manage abt 4-5TBs...


 
very good joke.

WRONG AGAIN


----------



## s_aerin (Mar 1, 2007)

i think value is in KB,not MB but dont know exact value.


----------



## kerthivasan (Mar 1, 2007)

koolbluez said:
			
		

> My brain's like GMail's storage space... goes on increasing... in Terabytes of course
> 
> Didn't vote, of course.. as TB options not available


i did not give that option because, the actual value is very much less than that...

U WILL BE SUPRISED WHEN U SEE THE ORGINAL VALUE
__________
majority of the answer is wrong.

only few r correct.

do check on 3rd.

NOTE
------IF U HAVE BRAINS U CAN FIND THE ANSWER BECAUSE I HAVE SAID THE ANSWER IN THE ABOVE ONE OF THE THREE LINES.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 1, 2007)

^mousesh1t.Every place on internet says it is in TBs.


----------



## kerthivasan (Mar 1, 2007)

But It Was Mentioned In The Chip.

Can They Be Wrong?


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 1, 2007)

Yupor it might be in some other reference.Wait for apologies message next month


----------



## piyush gupta (Mar 2, 2007)

vimal_mehrotra said:
			
		

> ^^I did in the first post,but you didnt understand.


 
Better u PM him the details 



HE WILL BE SUPRISED WHEN HE SEE THE ORGINAL VALUE


----------



## ApoorvKhatreja (Mar 2, 2007)

The answer quite obviously is 227 MB. It is in italics, while all other options are in normal text. All other are multiples of 100, while 227 seems more accurate and a calculated figure. It was quite obvious. However, I do not believe the proof (It may be anything, but the human brain can't be that small). I challenge you that I already have TERABYTES of data stored in my brain. 

The answer according to you is surely 227 MB.


----------



## kerthivasan (Mar 2, 2007)

atlest one have brain


----------



## piyush gupta (Mar 2, 2007)

^^ means u have no brain sorry u only understand 0 1 

so what u have 0 or 1


----------



## prasad_den (Mar 2, 2007)

ApoorvKhatreja said:
			
		

> The answer quite obviously is 227 MB. It is in italics, while all other options are in normal text. All other are multiples of 100, while 227 seems more accurate and a calculated figure. It was quite obvious. However, I do not believe the proof (It may be anything, but the human brain can't be that small). I challenge you that I already have TERABYTES of data stored in my brain.
> 
> The answer according to you is surely 227 MB.


I don't see anything in Italics..!! You must have noticed it after you answered the poll.. The option you have voted for will always be highlighted in italics..!!


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 2, 2007)

^^Yes,I voted for 50 and it is in italics


----------



## prasad_den (Mar 2, 2007)

kerthivasan said:
			
		

> atlest one have brain


Based on this statement, I guess the answer is 200MB, 'coz right now I find only one person has chosen that option..   

Am I right...??


----------



## piyush gupta (Mar 2, 2007)

^^ may be

but i feel answer should be unlimited

coz we never format our brain

i never did in last 23 years

kisi ne kiya kya


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 2, 2007)

^^Hit it on a wall(Warning:there will be no conformation message)


----------



## piyush gupta (Mar 2, 2007)

^^have u tried this mere brain main abhi bhi bahut space hai store karne ka 

thats why i m going for Unlimited

and u going for TBs

just ask who r going for some stupid MBs

when they last applied ur format method(Hit it on the wall)


----------



## prasad_den (Mar 2, 2007)

Is there an option to defragment...???


----------



## piyush gupta (Mar 2, 2007)

^^have a gud sleep like kumbhkaran small brother of Ravana


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Mar 2, 2007)

Human brain capacity can't be said as a scalar quantity, but its somewhat a vector or even better. We remember most things by linking it to some other events nd so the memory is fully dynamic. 
We are not remembering a text or in scenic videos as it is , but only as sequents of specific events(for videos) and abstract(for text).  We mostly fill videos with imaginations here nd there, nd its due to the capability to manipulate a scene in mind with some ideas or some memory of past things.
We forget something when some of the less relevant parts of an incident is lost nd we can't further imagine or we call it forgetting....

So brain capacity is impossible to calculate as a quantity.


----------



## kerthivasan (Mar 2, 2007)

Based on this statement, I guess the answer is 200MB, 'coz right now I find only one person has chosen that option..   

Am I right...??


sorry.
wrong


----------



## ilugd (Mar 2, 2007)

just think about some events that you remember, some incident or some smells, images and words in the past, ideas, strategies, etc. Now try to assume how a computer would store that. All the language that you know. If the capacity is only in MB, well, our brain must run a pretty good compression algorithm. 

By the way, what is MB in this context? Is it megabyte or something silly the author cooked up? What is the source anyway?


----------



## kerthivasan (Mar 2, 2007)

> Human brain capacity can't be said as a scalar quantity, but its somewhat a vector or even better. We remember most thinks by linking it to some other events nd so the memory is fully dynamic.
> We are not remembering a text or the in scene videos as it is , but only as sequents of specific events(for videos) and abstract(for text). We mostly fill videos with imaginations here nd there, nd its due to the capability to manipulate a scene in mind with some ideas or some memory of past things.
> We forget something when some of the less relevant parts of an incident is lost nd we can't further imagine or we call it forgetting....
> 
> ...



good try, but answer is wrong
__________


> just think about some events that you remember, some incident or some smells, images and words in the past, ideas, strategies, etc. Now try to assume how a computer would store that. All the language that you know. If the capacity is only in MB, well, our brain must run a pretty good compression algorithm.
> 
> By the way, what is MB in this context? Is it megabyte or something silly the author cooked up? What is the source anyway?
> __________________



source-

IC CHIP


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 2, 2007)

^^Could you post some "lines" containing that info,of that chip article here.


----------



## ilugd (Mar 3, 2007)

February Chip? I don't remember seeing that article.


----------



## kerthivasan (Mar 3, 2007)

__________
THE CORRECT ANSWER IS 


227 M.B.

source-
i don't exacltly remember the date.
but i am sure that it was in 2006 and it was given in the last page of the mag.


----------



## Kiran.dks (Mar 3, 2007)

Human Brains doesn't have fixed storage space becoz the major property of brain is forgetting. It is very important to forget. Else brain would become overloaded and become mad. I remember two such incidents beemed by Discovery channel. They researched on two persons, one with brain whic never forgets anything right from casual things one does like brushing etc. The other being a person who can't remember anything. Not even his face! He wakes up early morning like a new identity. 

So it's good that most of the brains here can forget.


----------



## piyush gupta (Mar 5, 2007)

Waiting for sorry appology as no source mention
without facts and source posting nothing is allowed here


----------



## GeekyBoy (Mar 5, 2007)

dere is no limit.


----------



## gaurav_indian (Mar 5, 2007)

MB?Talk in TB's.1 TB minimum.


----------

